# oil on spark plugs



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

my 91 stanza won't start but cranks normally. i took off the spark plugs
and found oil on all spark plugs, no wonder it won't start.Is my head gasket
gone?.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Perform a cylinder leakdown test and you will know for sure.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

phin said:


> my 91 stanza won't start but cranks normally. i took off the spark plugs
> and found oil on all spark plugs, no wonder it won't start.Is my head gasket
> gone?.


Was the oil sitting on top of the plug or down where the electrodes sit?
And do the leak down check as noted above, or at the least, a compression check.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

The oil is at the bottom of the electrodes.How do you do a leak down test?.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

leak down test wiki - Google Search

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leak-down_tester

Not hard to type...


----------

